# Butchart Gardens



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Butchart Gardens is a group of floral display gardens in Brentwood Bay, British Columbia, Canada, located near Victoria on Vancouver Island. The gardens receive more than a million visitors each year. The gardens have been designated a National Historic Site of Canada due to their international renown.


All photos were taken by me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots.
I love this garden for its many variety of flowering plants.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos of a great garden.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Butchart Gardens are indeed very beautiful and very nice. Thanks for these photos


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! I'm considering a trip to British Columbia early next year!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Mamaia (Nov 24, 2012)

To keep this short. I will say one word => AMAZING! . I want to be there in person.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely!.....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Final set of this thread, thanks for visiting! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

One of the main tourist attractions of the Victoria, British Columbia area is Butchart Gardens. There are 55 acres of cultivated gardens, including a sunken garden, a rose garden, an Italian garden, and a Japanese Garden. by Investors Clinic, on Flickr


----------

